# enabler (alcoholism)



## jean-pierre coursodon

Je cherche une traduction française pour le mot (substantif) anglais _enabler_, terme courant depuis au moins 20 ans mais qui ne semble se trouver dans aucun dictionnaire anglais-français. l' e_nabler_ est une personne qui par son comportement facilite l'alcoolisme (ou toute autre dépendance) d'une autre personne, conjoint, parent, ami... Les groupes AA et Al-Anon étant actifs en France il est surprenant que le concept qu'exprime _enabler_ ne s'exprime par aucun mot en français!  Merci d'avance!


----------



## julieb01

J'ai trouvé permissif comme traduction mais je trouve que cela ne correspond pas tout à fait à ta définition.
http://www.unice.fr/mdl/uk_works/ninucci-dic.htm

En attendant de trouver mieux ...


----------



## la grive solitaire

enabler = un permissif?  I found it here, under "E"
[...]
But Julie was quicker!


----------



## sophievm

Peut-être "incitateur" ?


----------



## Hank Martin

Je pense à « médiateur », dans le sens de celui qui se situe entre les deux et transmet quelque chose, même si c'est quelque chose de nocif!


----------



## Agnès E.

J'aime bien l'incitateur de Sophie.
Peut-être "vecteur" conviendrait-il aussi?


----------



## Gil

Trouvé avec Google.  Je sais maintenant ce que c'est, mais quant à bien traduire "enabler", si c'était facile, j'aurais déjà proposé quelque chose...


Enabling is doing for someone things that they could, and should be doing themselves.

Simply, enabling creates a atmosphere in which the alcoholic can comfortably continue his unacceptable behavior.


> Are you an enabler?
> Here's a few questions that might help determine the difference between helping and enabling an alcoholic in your life:
> 1. Have you ever "called in sick" for the alcoholic, lying about his symptoms?
> 
> 2. Have you accepted part of the blame for his (or her) drinking or behavior?
> 
> 3. Have you avoided talking about his drinking out of fear of his response?
> 
> 4. Have you bailed him out of jail or paid for his legal fees?


----------



## massie1

Facilitateur, tout simplement.


----------



## Gil

Les groupes AA et Al-anon ont dû inventer quelque chose pour rendre "enabler" et c'est ce que j'aurais aimé trouver au lieu de proposer "acolyte".


----------



## claude123

Agent provocateur


----------



## Hank Martin

Attention, le mot « facilitateur » n'est pas français.


----------



## Cath.S.

Hank Martin said:
			
		

> Attention, le mot « facilitateur » n'est pas français.


Pour ma part je suis d'avis qu'on lui accorde sa carte de séjour, je crois qu'il s'agit d'un bon élément qui peut rendre bien des services à la communauté.


----------



## Agnès E.

Catalyseur ?


----------



## massie1

Hank Martin said:
			
		

> Attention, le mot « facilitateur » n'est pas français.


 Bien au contraire, et, qui plus est, "Le 1er janvier 2005, le terme de "facilitateur" est présent dans *78 mille documents indexés par Google*, son équivalent anglo-saxon "facilitator" dans trois millions et demi de documents. Pourtant, ce sont des termes apparus relativement récemment. Il semble difficile de trouver une définition.
On trouvera "the facilitator is a mediator" (1).
La définition sera donc une définition locale : j'entends par "facilitateur" le rôle qui consiste à "mener le jeu" d'une communauté - *groupe de participants en apprentissage collaboratif*.


----------



## la grive solitaire

A facilitator is different than an enabler. A facilitator is someone who is brought in to help a group of people discuss a problem and make changes, a kind of neutral third-party who can be objective and/or teach/"facilitate" communication skills.  An enabler is something entirely different. It's someone who is in a co-dependent relationship with a substance abuser--alcohol or drugs--and who makes excuses and covers up the abuser's self-destructive behavior, thus *enabling* it to continue.


----------



## sophievm

I don't remember who suggested it but I find "agent provocateur" quite interesting.


----------



## Hank Martin

massie1 said:
			
		

> Bien au contraire, et, qui plus est, "Le 1er janvier 2005, le terme de "facilitateur" est présent dans *78 mille documents indexés par Google*, son équivalent anglo-saxon "facilitator" dans trois millions et demi de documents. Pourtant, ce sont des termes apparus relativement récemment. Il semble difficile de trouver une définition.
> On trouvera "the facilitator is a mediator" (1).
> La définition sera donc une définition locale : j'entends par "facilitateur" le rôle qui consiste à "mener le jeu" d'une communauté - *groupe de participants en apprentissage collaboratif*.



C'est d'autant plus intéressant que j'avais suggéré « médiateur » pour traduire " enabler ".


----------



## Gil

"L'enabler" est une "poire" manipulée par l'alcoolique qui s'en sert pour régler ou camoufler les problèmes créés par sa dépendance et continuer ainsi à s'imbiber...

Les bonnes intentions sont peut-être là, mais le résultat des interventions de l'enabler est mauvais, sinon catastrophique.    J'espérerais que la traduction retenue ne soit pas neutre, mais péjorative,  ce qui rendrais la chose plus claire qu'en anglais.

Le verbe "enable" est très près de "empower", verbe à la mode auquel on prête des vertus.  Le  pauvre "enabler" n'a toutefois rien à voir avec "l'empowerment".


----------



## Gil

Assez.  Je me mouille.  Je me lance.

L'_enabler _est un paravent.


----------



## claude123

Voici dans quel contexte j'ai trouvé "Agent provocateur" :

Le prestige de l'alcool se nourrit 
des rituels protecteurs de notre société, ce 
qui mène un proche à agir de connivence 
plutôt que d'agir en tant 
qu'interventionniste, ou détracteur de 
l'alcool. Le non buveur se met au diapason 
de crainte de perdre l'affection du buveur. 
En fait le non buveur peut agir jusqu'à 
laisser aller l'abus d'alcool en ne posant 
plus de questions, ou en dissimulant 
l'abus d'alcool. Le buveur, lui, ne sait plus 
résister aux sollicitations considérées 
comme normales par notre société et 
reste par la suite aux prises avec l'alcool. 

En voulant bien faire pour aider, un 
membre de la famille peut aggraver l'état 
de dépendance en faisant du chantage, tel 
«Si tu ne le fais pas, moi je pars», ou bien 
en accusant sa femme de mauvaise 
maîtresse de maison, ou bien en forçant le 
buveur à se sentir coupable.


----------



## Gil

Le proche qui agit de connivence a un comportement d_'enabler._
Si les AA ont décidé d'adopter "agent provocateur", va falloir que je l'accepte, car je ne suis pas prêt à traverser un processus de 12 étapes pour les faire changer d'idée...  L'idée que je me fais d'un "agent provocateur" dans d'autres contextes (manifs, réunion politique...) est toutefois différente.  Il me semble qu'un agent provocateur a une responsabilité plus directe et un rôle plus actif qu'un _enabler._


----------



## massie1

Moi non plus.  Avec plus de contexte, l'enabler devient presqu'un complice involontaire, ou une espèce de béquille.


----------



## jean-pierre coursodon

"Agent provocateur" est absurde dans le contexte. Malheureusement je cherche un mot comprehensible pour des Français. Les AA de France ont-ils un tel mot??? La solution est peut-être de contacter l'organisation en France.

JPC


----------



## jean-pierre coursodon

Si quelqu'un vous dit au sujet d'un alcoolique: "Sa femme est un agent provocateur", vous comprenez vraiment ce que ca veut dire??

Pas d'autres suggestions? Comme je l'ai dit, "enabler" est du langage courant aux Etats Unis, et pas seulement parmi les membres de AA!

Merci.

JPC


----------



## jean-pierre coursodon

Merci a tous! Le "facilitateur" ("tout simplement") de massie1 me semble la meilleure suggestion.   JPC


----------



## Jabote

Pourrait-on envisager "instigateur" pour enabler ?


----------



## sophievm

Mais instiguer ça veut dire commencer non ?


----------



## Jabote

Larousse = instiguer: Belgique (apparemment instiguer est utilisé en Belgique mais pas ailleurs... ???) - pousser (qqn) à faire qqch.

En revanche instigateur n'est pas propre à la Belgique particulièrement, et la définition en est: personne qui pousse à faire qqch ; dirigeant, inspirateur. Ce qui me paraît bien correspondre à "enabler"... amha bien entendu...


----------



## Gil

Pas d'accord.  "L'enabler" est une personne grâce à laquelle un alcoolique peut continuer à boire, une personne qui règle les problèmes que sa dépendance peut créer.  "L'enabler" peut n'avoir rien à voir avec le fait qu'un alcoolique commence à boire.  Une personne peut devenir "enabler" longtemps après que l'alcoolo a commencé à boire.


----------



## Jabote

Et dans ce que tu dis, qu'y a-t-il de différent avec ce que dit le Larousse ? La définition d'instigateur ne parle pas de "commencer", mais de "pousser", ce qui n'est pas la même chose ! On peut pousser quelqu'un à boire sans pour autant avoir été celui qui l'a fait commencer ! Pousser quelqu'un à faire quelque chose, c'est l'encourager à le faire, pas nécessairement le faire commencer ...


----------



## sophievm

La définition de "enabler" version AA n'est pas quelqu'un qui pousse à boire ! C'est quelqu'un qui laisse faire, plutôt. C'est pourquoi au début du thread il y avait une proposition pour "permissif" : ce n'est pas le bon mot mais c'est le bon champ sémantique. Amha moi aussi ;-)


----------



## Gulemo

Jabote said:


> Pourrait-on envisager "instigateur" pour enabler ?


J'ai déjà vu dans un Centre de prévention du suicide la définition suivante du suicide : « ...un crime dont connaît à la fois la victime et le bourreau mais dont on ignore *l'instigateur, l'instigatrice.* » Inscrire « Gère-Mène » dans Google!
-- Gulemo


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas sûre du tout mais je verrais ça comme un "entraîneur"... mais évidemment le mot est fortement connoté comme "coach" ce qui n'a rien à voir... En fait, je pensais aux "entraîneuses" qui poussent à la consommation de champagne ou de toute autre chose...


----------



## watergirl

En anglais, un "enabler" est plus ou moins la même chose qu'un "co-dependent."  Ces jours-ci,  "co-dépendant" n'existe-t-il pas?


----------



## Gulemo

Dans les Groupes familiaux Al-Anon pour les familles et les amis des alcooliques, il est souvent fait allusion à des « contrôleuses », « manipulatrices ». Peut-être aussi des « fomentatrices », non ?


----------



## watergirl

A mon avis, ces options-ci (contrôleuses, manipulatrices, fomentatrices ) ne collent pas exactement, parce que l'idée à base du concept du "enabler" ou "co-dependent" est que on l'est souvent à son propre insu.  (J'ai l'impression que tous ces termes impliquent un effort plutôt délibré -- ou ai-je tort?)  

Selon les gens qui utilisent cette terminolgie:  très souvent, la personne impliquée (the enabler) ne sait même pas que ce sont ses actions et paroles qui contribuent au problème (par exemple, les proches qui essaient de cacher les vraies ravages de la maladie des autres, ou qui fabriquent des excuses auprès du bureau et au sein de la famille, ou qui continuent de lui donner de l'argent, etc.

 Bref, tout ce qu'on fait (très souvent par amour) qui permet à l'alcoolique de vivre avec sa maladie (au lieu de la vaincre) est ce qui rend une personne  un  "enabler."


----------



## Gulemo

watergirl said:


> A mon avis, ces options-ci (contrôleuses, manipulatrices, fomentatrices ) ne collent pas exactement...
> Bref, tout ce qu'on fait (très souvent par amour) qui permet à l'alcoolique de vivre avec sa maladie (au lieu de la vaincre) est ce qui rend une personne un "enabler."


Que dire de « incitatrice », consciente ou non ? Statistiquement parlant, ce sont plus souvent des femmes que des hommes, quoiqu'il y ait des hommes aussi.


----------



## Gulemo

Elle gère et elle mène et on l'appelle Gère-Mène ! Et elle en mène large. Elle assume les responsabilités de l'alcoolique à sa place sous prétexte qu'elle sait ce qui est bon pour lui !! Elle dit ensuite qu'il est irresponsable !!! Elle traite ses opposants de « séparatistes » et assure qu'elle ne se mêle pas de politique ! Plus hypocrite que ça, on en meurt ! Le Seigneur fait pour elle des merveilles (quelles merveilles !) et le reste du monde, c'est pas son problème ! Manipulatrices, malhonnêtes et hypocrites, telles sont les *Gère-Mène* et les *Enablers*. Méprisantes, arrogantes, insolentes, humiliantes ; bref, des personnages de comédies moliéresques. J'en ai connu quelques unes en étant impliqué dans la structure de service des Groupes familiaux pour les familles et les amis ( ! ) des alcooliques où on retrouve à peine 12% d'hommes. Ne vous demandez pas pourquoi. J'en suis sorti, pas tout à fait indemme, ça se devine. Pour un point de vue différent sur ces « fraternités », voyez _AA, Cult or Cure?_ La gèremanie, comme la rectomyopie, est un « trouble » apparenté à la schizophrénie, c'est-à-dire une perte de contact avec la réalité.


----------



## Radiolo

consensuel n'est pas assez fort. "Pousse-au-crime" vous conviendrait-il ?


----------



## claude123

En attendant que les Français adoptent _enabler _comme tous ces autres mots anglais en vogue, voici un lien qui pourrait vous aider (la proposition no 6, notamment (_complice_) est peut-être une solution...
Termium Plus: enabler


----------



## dropscone

Je dirais même un(e) "complice involontaire" ou bien quelqu'un qui est "complaisant envers un alcoolique".


----------



## Kelly B

dropscone said:
			
		

> Je dirais même un(e) "complice involontaire" ou bien quelqu'un qui est "complaisant envers un alcoolique".





massie1 said:


> Moi non plus.  Avec plus de contexte, l'enabler devient presqu'un complice involontaire, ou une espèce de béquille.


That was suggested upthread as well; what do you think of a figurative use of béquille, given that you're thinking along similar lines?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I think that _béquille _(although strictly speaking wouldn't that be the substance itself?) would work, or _complice (par complaisance)_?


----------



## dropscone

I don't think that "béquille" would work for a person. It is normally an object : BÉQUILLE : Définition de BÉQUILLE Even if I have found a few examples of "être une béquille pour quelqu'un" on the Net, it's really rare and it sounds strange to me, as if it were a word for word translation from the English (" an emotional crutch").


----------



## Blougouz

Oui Jean-Pierre je confirme bien qu'en France on traduit effectivement anabler par co-dépendant, comme le dit watergirl!
(Même si je suppose que tu le sais depuis 13 ans!)

On ne parlera jamais de complice ou d'instigateur du fait du jugement implicite présent dans ces termes!


----------



## Scaphe

13 years ago, Gil aurait pu aller plus loin et nous proposer un _portmanteau word_… Alcoolyte.
Un mot-valise pour un comportement où il vaut parfois mieux la faire, sa valise.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

With regared to "non-buveur", an "enabler" may well be someone who does drink alcohol but does not suffer from alcoholism. But if "non-buveur" is what French AA calls "enablers"- does Englsh-language AA call them "non-drinkers"?), so be it.


----------



## In-Su

14 ans après, un bon équivalent français nous fait toujours défaut. Toutefois j'aime bien *permissif* (adjectif) proposé en #3.


----------



## dropscone

Pour revenir à la question de départ :  "Are you an enabler? " : est-ce que votre attitude encourage la personne alcoolique à continuer de boire? est-ce que, sans le vouloir, vous encouragez la personne alcoolique dans sa dépendance à l'alcool? Est-que votre attitude conforte la personne alcoolique dans son alcoolisme? 

Je pense qu'il est illusoire de vouloir traduire le terme d'"enabler" par un seul mot en français, il faut expliquer l'expression car déjà le verbe (enable) est difficile à traduire.


----------

